# Paul Potts - Tenor (BGT winner) Interview



## WWR (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi, All.

For all you opera buffs on here...

Paul Potts, first-ever winner of Britain's Got Talent in 2007 is giving a candid interview on The Carpet Martin Breakfast Show Wed 4th Oct from 7am on:

http://www.wandsworthradio.com/paul-potts-joins-carpet-martin-for-a-mid-week-breakfast/

Listen here: http://www.wandsworthradio.com/listen/

Paul's spectacular interpretation of Nessun Dorma on BGT: 




Any questions for Paul, please let me know...

@IainWilsonNews

Thanks,

Iain


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Overheated comment deleted


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Mr. Potts is what could be considered a "pub" tenor. Him and Russell Watson. Not to be confused with opera singers by any stretch of the imagination.


----------

